
Show HN: Noticeable – Easily keep your audience updated on what's new - lpellegr
https://noticeable.io
======
cdubzzz
This is how the page looks for me on first load in FF Nightly 59.0a1
(2018-01-16) (64-bit): [https://imgur.com/RME3NZA](https://imgur.com/RME3NZA).

Console prints error: SyntaxError: expected expression, got '<' webcomponents-
hi-sd.js:1

Works fine in Chrome but IE and Edge have the same blank page issue.

~~~
lpellegr
Thanks a lot for your feedback.

For FF it seems due to a service we are using (hotjar). We have pushed a new
version that removes it. If you clear the cache and refresh the page it should
work with FF.

We are investigating for IE and Edge. Could you please share the versions?

~~~
cdubzzz
Same result (blank page) in Nightly after cache clear.

Correction for Edge - it does work, just takes a second for the page to
appear.

IE is 11.125.16299.0.

~~~
lpellegr
That's weird. We will perform more testing on Windows. Thanks again!

~~~
lpellegr
We identified a problem caused by LastPass. If you use the extension and want
to browse our website, please disable the extension. We've contacted LastPass
support.

------
dazzawazza
"Every Changes Matter(tm)", is there a reason you've written this as opposed
to "All Changes Matter" or "Every Change Matters"?

~~~
msrpotus
Grammatically, it should be “Every Change Matters.”

I’d also recommend staying away from “All Changes Matter.” At least for me,
that brings to mind Black Lives Matter / All Lives Matter a little too much.

~~~
wingerlang
As an opposed view, I didn't do that connection at all.

------
rrggrr
I see the Zapier integration and I'm wondering why I would use noticeable as
opposed to managing the timeline in Google Sheets and using Zapier to chain
actions to other sites?

~~~
lpellegr
That's a really good question.

Here are some answers:

\- The smart widget that displays updates in context (your website) \- The
possibility to collect emails from the Timeline \- Posts filtering \- Markdown
formatting \- SEO friendly URLs

Soon we are going to:

\- provide Zapier Templates for most popular integrations \- send Weekly or
monthly reports and reminders \- collect user reactions and feedbacks from the
Widget and the Timeline \- ...

Below is the link to our roadmap if you are interested in:

[https://trello.com/b/wXvOSwII/noticeable-public-
roadmap](https://trello.com/b/wXvOSwII/noticeable-public-roadmap)

For sure, if you have time and money for building these features, then the
service is not a good fit for you. What we provide is an all-in-one solution
to easily keep your audience updated.

------
shortj
Beautiful, this hits a need for me. A decent changelog is something that has
been on our backlog for weeks but was never quite important enough to invest
the engineering time ourselves. Not only that, it's better than our specs and
cheaper than doing it in house.

~~~
lpellegr
Thanks! Let us know if you have any questions or need help for using the
service.

------
personjerry
All the value you provide is made redundant by copy pasting a bunch of your
formatting and hosting it in-house. And the cost is fairly steep cost for the
small amount of value. I’m not sure there’s a viable business model here.

Edit: To clarify, it seems like you a bunch of other features as well tacked
on. I don’t fully understand how they’re all related, but insofar as things
such as customer relations and branding, these are things that typically the
company should own itself and is unlikely to want to delegate.

~~~
mistermann
You could say the same about uservoice.com

I'd very much like one place I could monitor everything I use for changes.

------
pgt
This is smart. Kind of like StatusPage.io, but for your changelogs.

~~~
lpellegr
Thanks for your kind words!

------
NickBusey
I use the free tier of Headway
([https://headwayapp.co/](https://headwayapp.co/)) for this. Works well.

~~~
crazyseller999
I used Headwayapp in the past too. However, they take ages to implement what
users ask for. Noticeable seems to already have most of the requested
features. Also, the roadmap looks promising.

------
1123581321
The premise is compelling!

Curious how you set the API call pricing tiers. It seems like this would not
be contacted more than several times a day by builds and direct traffic would
be free. I can’t imagine 500k calls unless I was serving your data uncached in
a client app, but maybe that is a popular use case.

~~~
lpellegr
Thanks for your reply.

API calls refer to the number of requests that reach our servers. It includes
requests when people visit a project Timeline, load Widget data but also
requests sent to our GraphQL API and events received from or sent to Zapier
integrations.

However, requests made while using the Noticeable website
([https://noticeable.io](https://noticeable.io)) do not count against the
quota. Also, as you mentioned, requests are cached by default by a first-class
Content Delivery Network (CDN). All CDN requests are free of charge and do not
count against the quota.

In other words, not only _direct_ API calls counts but also indirect ones.

Your comment lets me think "API calls" is misleading. Do you think "requests"
would help to clarify? or an on hover popup with the explanations above?

------
foxhop
What are you using for the "word carousel" animations?

~~~
lpellegr
Hello foxhop. We use a customized version of a web component available on
webcomponents.org. Below is the definition if you are interested in:

[https://gist.github.com/lpellegr/64005a58f29865099dcc47621cc...](https://gist.github.com/lpellegr/64005a58f29865099dcc47621cca2fba)

